# [solved] rimuovere completamente gnome e le sue dipendenze

## ivanbenassi

Ciao ragazzi,

ho fatto un paio di cavolate di troppo con gnome e ora mi trovo un'interfaccia grafica piena di errori e mezza mezza... Vorrei sapere come fare per rimuovere completamente gnome dal sistema comprese dipendenze varie per riemergerla da capo... non credo che un 

```
 emerge -C gnome 
```

 basti... Sapete aiutarmi ?

Grazie  :Wink: 

Perfetto !! Con 

```
 unclepine -df gnome 
```

 ho risolto tutto  :Very Happy:   Grazie ragà precisi come al solito !!  :Wink: Last edited by ivanbenassi on Wed Aug 31, 2005 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

sei hai epm potresti fare un...

```
# epm -qa |grep gnome 
```

e il risultato lo passi a emerge -C ... soluzione un pò lunga..

----------

## ivanbenassi

cosi becco anche tutte le dipendenze,librerie e roba varia ?

----------

## neryo

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> cosi becco anche tutte le dipendenze,librerie e roba varia ?

 

ti trova tutti i pacchetti che hanno "gnome" tra le stringhe.. poi usi unclepine per rimuovere eventuale librerie inutilizzate.. cerca sul forum!

----------

## neryo

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Unclepine  :Laughing: 

----------

## Thundah

Se non ricordo male c'era un tool che si chiamava unclepine o qualcosa del genere

----------

## neryo

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male c'era un tool che si chiamava unclepine o qualcosa del genere

 

se guardi i post sopra l ho citato e ho messo il link!  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

io ho completamente eliminato gnome e le sue dipendenze con successo e senza alcun problema proprio con unclepine

usa quello come consigliato da neryo e vai tranquillo!

----------

## otaku

io di solito do una bella ripulita al file world e poi do un

```
emerge depclean
```

ovviamente prima controllo la lista di pacchetti candidati per la rimozione che si ottiene con

```
emerge -p depcean
```

personalmente non uso unclepine, preferisco fare tutto il lavoro sporco a mano  :Wink: 

----------

## ivanbenassi

Come mai se do un 

```
 lnx-ws unclepine-release-0.1 # ./unclepine -su -du gnome 
```

mi risponde con 

```
 nalyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

UnclePine  0.1_beta18 -   Tool for dependencies jobs

!!! No package matches your selection!

```

??

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Unclepine 

 

Pubblicità progresso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ivanbenassi

proprio da quel sito ho preso il comando ...  e lui dice di utilizzare 

```
unclepine -su -du pacchetto
```

ma a me con 

```
  ./unclepine -su -du gnome 
```

 dice che niente matcha con il pacchetto selezionato !!

----------

## luna80

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> proprio da quel sito ho preso il comando ...  e lui dice di utilizzare 
> 
> ```
> unclepine -su -du pacchetto
> ```
> ...

 

ma tu per caso hai già fatto

```
emerge -C gnome
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Onip

sei sicuro di avere installato gnome con un 

```
#emerge gnome
```

?

magari sei partito da un

```
#emerge gnome-light
```

e poi hai aggiunto i vari programmi

----------

## neryo

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> proprio da quel sito ho preso il comando ...  e lui dice di utilizzare 
> 
> ```
> unclepine -su -du pacchetto
> ```
> ...

 

forse hai emergiato il gnome-light, oppure non funziona con i meta pacchetti... in questo caso potresti usare epm e usare unclepine per rimuovere le dipendenze ricorsive!

fai tu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Arbitermc

Per ottenere la lista dei pacchetti non necessari basta dare unclepine -u

----------

